# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Apidea problem

## Greengage

Hi
have two Apideas both with mated Queens, One Queen is marked white and the other is unmarked.
While trying to locate the unmarked Queen I assume she flew off so I closed up the Apidea and returned 48hrs later to check again and mark her.
She was nowhere to be found in the Apidea.
I checked the second Apidea and located an unmarked queen in it but no sign of the marked Queen previously there.
The Question is it possible the Unmarked queen returned to the wrong Apidea and killed the resident queen or is it still possible I  now have two marked queens in an apidea.

----------


## janeoh

Hi Greengage, 

I've just started using mini mating nucs this year also. Like Mellifera Crofter instructions on their use would be helpful.

I wondered how you got on with finding the white queen, but I don't see two queens sharing such a small space?

----------


## Greengage

> Hi Greengage, 
> 
> I've just started using mini mating nucs this year also. Like Mellifera Crofter instructions on their use would be helpful.
> 
> I wondered how you got on with finding the white queen, but I don't see two queens sharing such a small space?


The white Queen is laying and seems happy enough, The bees never seem to suprise me and unless you try things you will never learn its a hobby and a bit of fun.
Because of this restrictions on movement i have time to play around and focus on beekeeping. First graft I had eleven capped cells, One died in cell they other 10 were placed in Apideas and double entrance nucs. 2 Absconded from Apideas rest laying and one given to beekeeper in south of Country.
Second graft I have 5 out of 8 sealed and these are in Incubator as i want to see if this will work so Ill know Tomorrow.
The problem I now have is lack of nurse bees and equipment, Although i am going to graft again today and give them away to a friend if successful.

----------


## janeoh

Sounds very successful, I am trying to use any unexpected free time to learn queen rearing also. I am using a home made incubator bought from another beekeeper. It's been tricky as I am harvesting swarm cells so I am never sure of emergence dates. Any I gave to mini nucs were chilled so i had more success introducing emerged queens.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ...While trying to locate the unmarked Queen I assume she flew off so I closed up the Apidea and returned 48hrs later to check again and mark her.
> She was nowhere to be found in the Apidea.
> I checked the second Apidea and located an unmarked queen in it but no sign of the marked Queen previously there.
> The Question is it possible the Unmarked queen returned to the wrong Apidea and killed the resident queen or is it still possible I  now have two marked queens in an apidea.


GG, yes, I think a queen can very easily find her way into another Apidea - but I think it is strange that a mated queen would do that.  Was the unmarked queen laying before her disappearance from her Apidea?  Are the Apideas in full sun?  If so, perhaps they all got a bit hot, and then returned to the wrong hive?  I'm just guessing.




> The white Queen is laying and seems happy enough ...


Now I'm confused.  I thought you said she was replaced by the unmarked queen.
Kitta

----------

